# Pups being raised "traditionally"



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Some have referred to this as something other than traditional....but this is how pups were traditionally raised. The picture with the one pup is a 7 week old pup, Nero. He is not in his yard with his parents because he crawled under the gate to play with a 7 mo old, 75lb male. He is headed back to his yard now. The picture with the two pups is of 9 week old pups playing. They were born and raised outside in their environment. That was once snow, but is now ice. It was about 28 degrees when the pictures were taken and has been 19 to 20 degrees at night. Looks like they are having fun to me. Had to use a long lens for the pictures because the pups would be at my feet if they knew I was out there.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Don, just curious, how many dogs/pups do you currently have and how many pups at one time on the ground?

I miss the snow!!!


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

It varies Jody. Right now I have a 7 mo old male that I may keep unless someone wants to pay what I want. Got 2 five mo olds, 3 nine mo olds, and one 7 week old right now as far as pups and young dogs. Got three dogs bred.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

And the two 9 week olds above, right? Stout little guy.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Daryl Ehret said:


> And the two 9 week olds above, right? Stout little guy.


There are 3 in that yard play but couldn't get all three in the picture Daryl. I just noticed I said three 9 mo olds....that was supposed to be week olds. The 7 week old is a handful. He is an only pup so mom filled in with the playing.....and she played rough. Now he doesn't take crap off any of the older dogs. Before the snow I would bring the 9 week old pups and Nero up on the deck so he would learn how to play but mom made him pretty rough. He seems to like playing with the older dogs better. Funny how the mom takes the pups that are less sure of themselves and hammers them until they can take care of themselves.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Not a spoiled "only child" I guess.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi Don,

I posted this awhile back and maybe you didn't catch it?! It even mentions YOUR name ;-) It fits in to this thread nicely...segway ;-) I'm looking forward to hearing your thoughts.

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f8/husbandry-hypocrisy-11740/


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Candy Eggert said:


> Hi Don,
> 
> I posted this awhile back and maybe you didn't catch it?! It even mentions YOUR name ;-) It fits in to this thread nicely...segway ;-) I'm looking forward to hearing your thoughts.
> 
> http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f8/husbandry-hypocrisy-11740/


On the article, Candy? They contacted me prior to posting it and I said go ahead because I fully agree with the whole "concept of "traditional" breeding and raising of pups. I sent them the pictures. Some of the comments were unbelievable. People must live in a fairy tale world. I also noticed the absent of comments on this post. I put it up, and much of the other things I post, to possibly getting the newcomers to breeding to realise todays methods are not about the dogs at all. LOL It is mostly monkey see and monkey do. Look at me, I am a "responsible breeder"! It is easier to go with the flow than against. Besides, the ones sitting back thinking this is inhumane will never believe othwise.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> On the article, Candy? They contacted me prior to posting it and I said go ahead because I fully agree with the whole "concept of "traditional" breeding and raising of pups. I sent them the pictures. Some of the comments were unbelievable. People must live in a fairy tale world. I also noticed the absent of comments on this post. I put it up, and much of the other things I post, to possibly getting the newcomers to breeding to realise todays methods are not about the dogs at all. LOL It is mostly monkey see and monkey do. Look at me, I am a "responsible breeder"! It is easier to go with the flow than against. Besides, the ones sitting back thinking this is inhumane will never believe othwise.


Hi Don,

Glad they contacted you. Who better to comment on 'traditional breeding' vs hypocrisy? ;-)

Even if some people get uneasy at the thought of "traditional" style breeding, I think it's good to get other's experiences or other points of view. Especially of those who have success at it ;-) Many European breeders allow bitches to whelp outside (with cover of course) and pups to be raised outdoors. There are breeder friends here in the States and some of European descent who follow that tradition as well. 

Not everyone has the setup you have Don or breeds on the scale you do, but it's certainly a viable option for those that believe in survial of the fittest and minimalist type breeding. No you won't change people's minds but it's nice to see there are other "ways" that have worked for generations out there. Thanks for sharing your views and pictures!


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

You just reminded me of getting attacked by the mob on Chris Wild's board. I was struck by incredilous disbelief of the whole incident.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Daryl Ehret said:


> You just reminded me of getting attacked by the mob on Chris Wild's board. I was struck by incredilous disbelief of the whole incident.


Say it ain't so Daryl ;-) You dared to voice your opinion?! I can picture the phirrahua feeding frenzy now. What the heck did you say?


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Oh jeez, it's fifteen pages long, ya sure? Copy and paste this link where I chimed in, so it's not traced to this board.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Board=24&Number=1139962

_I wish it was the only thread I had similar trouble with._


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

very sweet pictures.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Daryl Ehret said:


> Oh jeez, it's fifteen pages long, ya sure? Copy and paste this link where I chimed in, so it's not traced to this board.
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Board=24&Number=1139962
> 
> _I wish it was the only thread I had similar trouble with._


Jeesh Daryl, I tried to read through some of that BS.Loved your posts because they were reality. I got into one of those same things on the Balanced Trainers list a while back. They asked me if I would take the dog back. I said NO! Wow. What that stirred up. I told them if they were so worried about it here is the #....pick it up yourself. Couldn't tell them with my set up a strange dog would have a life expectancy of zip. 

I tried to get a dog back out of an animal control in Northern Ca years ago. The people had to move to a place that didn't allow dogs and turned the dog in. An Airealer saw it and called me....said it had to be one of mine. I called the AC to find out. They had the papers also and it was mine. They also said they would have to neuter it before they let it go. I said I wouldn't pick it up then. They said they already had three people that wanted it. Funny world out there today.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I read the thing, and all I saw was a bunch of N00Bs with many many dogs and all BS titles imposing their will upon the world.

If I sell you a dog, it is your dog. If I am to be responsible for it for the rest of it's life, then why sell it at all ??

Don, the little ones were out with the big ones today. It wasn't too bad, only a little squishing here and there.

Esko was really good with them, and they were both attacking him. They are sleeping pretty good right now. No snow to run amok in, but I put them outside today. They just ran about and ate grass and choked like dumbasses. Looks like they enjoyed it. Soda was having coniptions about them being outside, so I put her in her crate.

I like the pic of the little pup going back. That is a keeper photo for sure.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Daryl Ehret said:


> Oh jeez, it's fifteen pages long, ya sure? Copy and paste this link where I chimed in, so it's not traced to this board.
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Board=24&Number=1139962
> 
> _I wish it was the only thread I had similar trouble with._


Good thing this came with a disclaimer....brain damage Daryl ](*,) You, Chris and Anne were the voice of reason among the emotionally challenged. Too bad you are outweighed by the rescue/pet set there. You'll never get these zealots to see where personal responsibility and accountability is the "norm". It seems to be the trend these days :-&


----------



## kristin tresidder (Oct 23, 2008)

that first picture is a good one.


----------

